

Historical day: Python has more packages than Perl - emilmont
http://www.emilmont.net/doku.php?id=software_engineering:languages#packages
Finally, today Python has overtaken Perl as the language with more ready made packages: 22169 vs 22115!
======
toomuchcoffee
OK, but how many acme.* packages does PyPI have, compared with the number of
CPAN modules under Acme::? How very many? I await your answer.

------
Ziomislaw
just a friendly reminder: more does not equal better :)

